# What Causes Teat Spurs? Genetic??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was talking to my friend last night who is MORE of a newbie than me and she said something was wrong with her doelings teats and she thinks its a teat spur. Well neither parents have it and the does sister didnt have it, plus all the bucks babies havent had any either

What causes this? We are very curious!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Genetic, though it wont show up every year. What kind of goats?
My Boer/Nubian has a non DQ spur. Her sire was a 4 teated Boer buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Genetics....somewhere in the bloodlines... there was a flawed animal and sometimes they will bounce back.. if bred to another goat with the same genetic flaw..... :wink:

If it is boer it is OK.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Purebred Nigerian.

Is it the bucks fault or the does fault?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be either... in their genetic pool... You never know.. if neither has a flaw... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So is it like really bad for that to happen?

Also, how old does the doe kid have to be for it to show up?

Im not sure who it came from, the bucks lines are like SUPER nice and none of his relatives have had any problems, the does side, ive had her since she was born, neither of her parents had it but both of there lines arent impressive so maybe it happened in those?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

basically they both have the mutation but it only came out because they were bred together.

the idea is to NOT breed those two goats together again! And they both can continue to be breeding and show animals producing clean 2 teated goats with no issues (provided they dont pair up with another goat with the mutation in their gene as well).


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OHHHHHH ok so its not the end of the world if a teat spur happens?

WOW makes me feel better! haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the kid cant be registered - but for the parents no it isnt the end of the world


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

like Stacey said. Kid cant be registered. Never repeat the breeding. Same parents can be bred 5 times and only one kid from all of them may show it. Other kids can carry the gene and not show it! *Both* parents have to have the gene for a kid to show the flaw.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOO

THANKS GUYS!

The buck has bred to like 10 girls and ALL the other babies havent had any signs of teat defects!

I was a little worried Id have to cull the buck but now it sounds like it wasnt his fault!

She WONT be registering the baby, we know not to do that. The little doe is going to be a pet for someone!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


TinyHoovesRanch said:


> WOOOOO
> 
> THANKS GUYS!
> 
> ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

